
NRC Report Links Climate Change To National Security - brd
http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/11/10/1624215/nrc-report-links-climate-change-to-national-security?utm_source=feedburnerGoogle+Reader&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
drallison
Climate change will dwarf all other problems in the next decade or two. And,
because it is global in nature, climate change is an international rather than
a national security issue. It can be argued that we are past the tipping
point, beyond the point where we can take any meaningful action to mitigate
disaster, and that human survival is not assured.

